# To toss and turn?



## panjabigator

How would you say "to toss and turn" in Catalan?  This phrase is mainly used to express that you had difficulty falling asleep, and rolled about in your bed trying to get comfortable and fall asleep.  Is there any similar expression
 in Catalan or Spanish?


----------



## belén

Hello Panja 

In Spanish you can say "Dar vueltas en la cama"

He pasado toda la noche dando vueltas en la cama y no ha habido manera de dormirme.

In Catalan, I guess you can translate it literally:

Donar voltes al llit. 

But maybe there is a more "autoctonous" sentence that I can't think of now.

Be


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies Belén!


----------



## panjabigator

Hola,

Volia plantejar-os aquest fil de nou per saber si hi ha una manera més "autòctona per a dir-ho.  Què en penseu?  Os agrada la frase que es va proposar la Belen?


----------



## avellanainphilly

panjabigator said:


> Hola,
> 
> Volia plantejar-vos aquest fil de nou per saber si hi ha una manera més "autòctona per a dir-ho.  Què en penseu? Us agrada la frase que es  va proposar la Belen?



Jo crec que també ho diria així: "ahir vaig donar moltes voltes al llit abans no em vaig adormir"

Per cert, el 'no' que he fet servir a la frase és expletiu.. però això és un altre tema... 

T'he corregit un parell de cosetes, Panja...


----------



## ernest_

Confirmo això de donar voltes.


----------



## panjabigator

avellanainphilly said:


> Jo crec que també ho diria així: "ahir vaig donar moltes voltes al llit abans no em vaig adormir"
> 
> Per cert, el 'no' que he fet servir a la frase és expletiu.. però això és un altre tema...
> 
> T'he corregit un parell de cosetes, Panja...



Gràcies Ernest i Avellanainphilly!  Sobre tot per les correccions! Sempre les vull!


----------



## RIU

També podries dir que _et va costar trobar el niu_.


----------

